# HTML Form Submit durch VB steuern



## dforce (11. August 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe da ein Problem bei dem ich leider nicht weiterkomme!

Ich habe Online eine HTML Seite welche ein Formular mit Passworteingabe beinhaltet.
Das Passwort soll nun in das VB Programm eingegeben werden und die darauf folgende Internetseite per Winsock z.B. heruntergeladen werden.

Mein Problem besteht jetzt darin, dass ich nicht weiss was ich dem Server schicken muss um an die darauffolgende Seite zu gelangen.

Hier noch der Code des Passwortformulars:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"	"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>



<head>
<title>FRITZ!Box Anmeldung</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<meta http-equiv="expires" content="0">
<style type="text/css">
<!--
body {background-color: white; margin: 0px 0px;}
p, table, form, div, textarea, label {font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 10pt; padding: 0px 0px; border: 0px; margin: 0px 0px; color: black; }
input {font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 10pt; color: black;}
table {border-collapse: collapse;}
a { text-decoration: none; }
a:hover { text-decoration: underline; }
a:link { color: black }
a:visited { color: black }
#Kopfmenu {height: 100px; width: 195px; background-image: url('../html/de/images/kopf1.gif'); border: 0px; background-position: top; background-repeat: no-repeat; padding: 0px}
#Kopfdata {height: 100px; width: 600px; background-image: url('../html/de/images/kopf2.gif'); border: 0px; background-position: top; background-repeat: no-repeat; padding: 0px}
#Fussmenu {height: 50px; width: 195px; background-image: url('../html/de/images/fuss1.gif'); border: 0px; background-position: top; background-repeat: no-repeat; padding: 0px}
#Fussdata {height: 50px; width: 600px; background-image: url('../html/de/images/fuss2.gif'); border: 0px; background-position: top; background-repeat: no-repeat; padding: 0px}
#Menuspalte {width: 195px; background-image: url('../html/de/images/menuback.gif'); background-repeat: repeat-y; vertical-align: top; text-align: center; padding: 0px}
#Dataspalte {width: 600px; height: 400px; padding-bottom: 15px; background-image: url("../html/de/images/dialogback.gif"); background-repeat: repeat-y; vertical-align: top; text-align: center; padding: 0px;}
.Schattenrechts {width: 13px; background-image: url('../html/de/images/schattenrechts.gif'); border: 0px none; background-repeat: repeat-y; padding: 0px; background-position-y:50%}
.pTitel {text-align: center; font-weight: bold; background-color: #B3D5FB; padding: 5px 10px; margin: 0px; border: 1px solid #8AAFD9;}
.pDialog, .pDialogo, .pDialogb, .pDialogob {text-align: left; color: black; padding: 10px 10px; background-color: #E9F1FE; border: 1px solid #8AAFD9;}
.pDialog, .pDialogo {border-top: 0px;}
.pButtonbar {text-align: right; padding: 5px 10px; background-color: #B3D5FB; border: 1px solid #8AAFD9; border-top: 0px;}
.errorMessage {font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 10pt; font-weight: bold; color: #CC0000; text-align: center; margin: 5px; padding: 2px; background-color: white;}
ul.LMenu {
	width: 195px;
	padding: 0px;
	margin: 0px;
	text-align: left;
	list-style-type: none;
}
-->
</style>
<script type="text/javascript">
function uiDoOnLoad() {
	document.getElementById("uiViewPassword").focus();
}
function jslCopyValue(id_to, id_from) {
	if (navigator.appName == 'Microsoft Pocket Internet Explorer') {
		var h1 = document.uiPostForm.uiPostPassword;
		var h2 = document.uiViewForm.uiViewPassword;
	} else {
		var h1 = document.getElementById(id_to);
		var h2 = document.getElementById(id_from);
	}
	if (h1 != null && h2 != null) h1.value=h2.value;
}
function uiDoSave() {
	jslCopyValue("uiPostPassword","uiViewPassword");
	document.uiPostForm.submit();
}
</script>
</head>
<body onload="uiDoOnLoad()">
<form method="POST" action="../cgi-bin/webcm" target="_self" id="uiPostForm" name="uiPostForm">

	<input type="hidden" name="getpage" value="../html/de/menus/menu2.html" id="uiPostGetPage">
	<input type="hidden" name="errorpage" value="../html/index.html" id="uiPostErrPage">
	<input type="hidden" name="var:lang" value="de" id="uiPostLang">
	<input type="hidden" name="var:pagename" value="home" id="uiPostPageName">
	<input type="hidden" name="var:menu" value="home" id="uiPostMenu">
	<input type="hidden" id="uiPostVarName" name="">
	<!-- END Refresh control -->
	<!-- Submit data -->
	<input type="hidden" name="login:command/password" value="" id="uiPostPassword">

</form>
<form onsubmit='uiDoSave(); return false;' name="uiViewForm">
	<table style="margin: auto;">
		<tr><td id="Kopfmenu"></td><td id="Kopfdata"></td><td class="Schattenrechts"></td></tr>
		<tr>
			<td id="Menuspalte"><ul class="LMenu"></ul></td>
			<td id="Dataspalte">
				<div style="width: 400px; margin: auto; padding-top: 20px;">
					<div class="pTitel">Willkommen bei FRITZ!Box</div>

					<div class="pDialogo">
						<p>Die Benutzeroberfläche der FRITZ!Box wurde mit einem Kennwort geschützt. Melden Sie sich mit dem Kennwort der FRITZ!Box an, um auf die Einstellungen und Informationen Ihrer Anlage zuzugreifen.</p>
						<div style="padding: 10px 0px;">
							<table style="margin: auto;">
								<tr>
									<td style="width: 80px;"><label for="uiViewPassword">Kennwort</label>&nbsp;</td>
									<td><input type="password" size="15" maxlength="128" id="uiViewPassword"></td>
								</tr>

							</table>
						</div>
						<p>Wenn Sie Ihr Kennwort vergessen haben, klicken Sie <a href="../html/vergessen.html"><b>hier</b></a>.</p>
						

					</div>
					<p class="pButtonbar"><input type="submit" value="Anmelden" name="btnLogin" class=Pushbutton></p>
				</div>
			</td>

			<td class="Schattenrechts"></td>
		</tr>
		<tr><td id="Fussmenu"></td><td id="Fussdata"></td><td class="Schattenrechts"></td></tr>
	</table>
</form>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## DevHB (11. August 2006)

Guten Abend,

event. hilft das hier weiter:
Tipp 0330: Web-Formulare automatisch ausfüllen lassen


----------



## dforce (11. August 2006)

Hallo,

ja das wäre zwar eine Möglichkeit, aber so primitiv wollte ich es dann doch nicht machen  
Hat keiner noch einen weiteren Vorschlag?


----------

